# Need sugestions for funky painted stirps in 1/2 bath



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

Stripes are "very in" right now....and there are many products and applications out there to make it easier. That new "wallpaper that goes on like paint" works very well for striping but can get pricey, although a few friends have told me it was worth it in the time and headaches they had encountered in past stripe attempts.

*I saw a tip on hgtv about painting stripes...
they had the stripe design measured/layed out with blue tape and before starting painting she took a clear acrylic paint and coated the edges of the tape, claiming that it prevents any bleeding of the colored paint behind the tape.



A decorator friend of mine just did her guest bath in wide vertical stripes of a fairly light lavendar and a blue-ish gray and it turned out very impressive...
she did the lower half of the wall to chair rail height in the blue-gray then did the upper in the stripe, added the white chair rail and crown molding and framed the mirror out in the same molding--decorated it in a spa like theme with colored glass and some shells etc...its really got the wow factor without being over done or too high end.

Another friend did her teens bath in a blue on white horizontal stripe and did a wavy pattern like you mentioned, it also turned out really well...but she did say the curvy lines were quite the challenge taping off etc...she did a texture treatment on her stripes to create the idea of water as well.

Good luck with your project...I look forward to the results!


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Finished the last of the drywall sanding and primer last night (they said the primer couldn't be tinted as dark of a brickred as I wanted, they were right....


----------

